# Dark Angels Imminent



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Coinciding with this video released by GW, I saw this on BoLS:












> Preorder 20/06… Release 27/06
> 
> Codex DA 160 pages 46€
> (It is Said to have 3 different decurion style detachments -GW, RW, DW- and several formations)
> ...


Nothing new or surprising, per se, just felt it warranted its own thread. I for one am stoked for a reason to say I'm going to paint (but then never actually paint) my Deathwing army.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Chaplain looks really good.

Here's hoping Belial doesn't suck anymore..I think my DW have more dust on them than paint.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

any word as to whether we get a painting guide. I absolutely love the new painting guides and already have SW, BA and nids and am getting cult mechanicus this week.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems promising. Dark Angel reboots never fail to impress. Good story and nice style.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Anything new other than the chaplain?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

DaisyDuke said:


> Anything new other than the chaplain?


Not on the release schedule itself, no. They sort of blended the latter half of Codex: Space Marines and Dark Angels together, with the Ravenwing battleforce last week, the Librarian this week, and the Chaplain next week with the Dark Angels codex. The Tactical Squad box has been reissued with 30mm bases, and then there's the new Assault and Devastator boxes, so there's really not a lot to retool or release specifically for the Dark Angels at the moment beyond the book. Which is okay.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks promising if this is any indication:

_via MongooseMatt on DakkaDakka 6-15-2015

I am not really a rumour source, but this has just come through from the GW sales team;
A 160-page full colour hardback codex. The most comprehensive Dark Angels codex ever, which includes three new Dark Angels Detachments, 6 formations of and Tactical Objectives, plus Warlord Traits and Chapter Relics. This new codex gives the player the opportunity to build their own Deathwing and Ravenwing formations, from the extensive range of available miniatures.It is a £35 Codex. Looks like Dark Angels are getting the royal treatment (at last)!_


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So long as when the book comes out I can still field an all Deathwing army I'll be OK. If I'm forced into some next shit I don't think I care enough about this portion of my collection to keep it through thick and thin like my BA.

You what would also be great? To see Mortis Dreadnoughts in the DA codex.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It says the codex allows you to "build your own Deathwing and Ravenwing formations", so does that mean you build a force using the formations in the book? Or that you literally are able to create your own formations via this codex? Cause that would be something kinda new. Sounds cool.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm very curious to see how this whole Decurion idea fits into the tri-wing. Fingers crossed....there's still a FOC swap in the SM codex (and it even got less restrictive), there could be others yet!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd like to see a flat out "IF YOUR HQ IS WEARING TERMINATOR ARMOR, DEATHWING ARE TROOPS, IF HE HAS A BIKE, RAVENWING ARE TROOPS" rule. Not a huge fan of the epic Belial tax, as cool an HQ as he is (deathwing assault), sometimes I'd like a cheaper HQ.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Belial needs to be something more than a Captain w. TH/SS in my army. Or he just needs to be a Captain w. TH/SS and unlock troops.

I couldn't agree more with your statement brother :drinks:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Indeed! Or even letting a captain take a Mace and SS so he can go with a squad of knights, that would be kinda cool


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice. I was getting worried when the SM 'dex had a marine posed almost the same as the BA one.


----------



## Wyzilla (Feb 23, 2014)

What I want is them to add something like the Force Commander from the loyalist dex for people who don't run Dark Angels. It's quite fluff breaking for my DIY Dark Angels to be running around with a jetbike when there's only supposed to be one, or forced to take the utterly _terrible_ wargear of some characters.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll just leave this here: 

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/06/new-dark-angels-rumors-formations-releases.html


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Along with useful rules or a significant price drop in points, I personally would like to make sure my army's Belial is stood on a healthy amount of rocks.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, their Combi-Detachment is less awkward than the Gladius Strike Force at any rate (1 squad of Scouts being an Auxiliary, a-yup - and Deathwing are just a TDA Character + 2 squads of Deathwing with optional extras like more squads which isn't too bad), but having the Demi-Company be _only_ Assault Marines in the '7th Company' slot rather than the glory of a single OS Attack Bike or Land Speeder, or Bike Squads, and to a lesser extent _only_ Devastators (confirming no DA Centurions) in the Devastator slot, is pretty ass.

All hinges on them Command Benefits though, as well as how viable Deathwing are (note: probably not very).


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> Well, their Combi-Detachment is less awkward than the Gladius Strike Force at any rate (1 squad of Scouts being an Auxiliary, a-yup - and Deathwing are just a TDA Character + 2 squads of Deathwing with optional extras like more squads which isn't too bad), but having the Demi-Company be _only_ Assault Marines in the '7th Company' slot rather than the glory of a single OS Attack Bike or Land Speeder, or Bike Squads, and to a lesser extent _only_ Devastators (confirming no DA Centurions) in the Devastator slot, is pretty ass.
> 
> All hinges on them Command Benefits though, as well as how viable Deathwing are (note: probably not very).


This also single-handedly says 'FU' to anything relating to Ravenwing. The Deathwing Redemption is large enough to easily turn into a 2000 point army, or very close to it, and you don't even need Belial anymore. But I'm going to bet that neither of those RW options in the Demi Company are actual formations, only options to throw in to the auxiliary slots.

There were rumors of additional Org charts, so we may see the first codex to not only provide a 'Decurion' but also large Detachments dedicated to other playstyles.

I was kind of hoping Dark Angels would get the Eldar treatment. Three different Core options for the three different Wings.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking at that Interrogator-Chaplain, wondering how hard he'd be to convert to a different chapter. He'd make for a great HQ for nearly any chapter. 
Looks like there is at least one DA icon on the cape, and probably on the other side as well (knowing how they do DA capes). The shoulder pad can probably just be replaced without trouble. The Crozius is fine and the robes don't appear to have any particular markings. Just have to see on the 20th.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Roganzar said:


> wondering how hard he'd be to convert to a different chapter


He's made out of plastic, but if filing things off isn't your thing swords are pretty easy to make into blood drops for BA or their successors. If you're going straight SM with it you're likely going to have to file off whole symbols and replace them with something. Ultimately how easy/hard it is comes down to how the sprue is broken up.



Xabre said:


> This also single-handedly says 'FU' to anything relating to Ravenwing.


With the decurion detachments, anyway. Note also that the deathwing detachment is an auxiliary choice, and in the same boat as the ravenwing. I'm not buying tactical marines for this army, if I can't play deathwing terminators only in a legal detachment/formation I'm done.

Fuck decurions and how they tell me to play my army. No amount of special rules will make me buy shit I don't like.

HEAR THAT TOMB BLADES?! :ireful2:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Fuck it, double post:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Is that a DA tac squad and scouts? Or just conversions?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Old scouts in the back line, current scouts with some kit-bashing in the front line I'd wager.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

And a thought: Note that the Ravenwing and Deathwing formations require an HQ choice, doesn't that imply they can be their own armies? Other formations don't require HQs if they're intended to stand with a main force.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Decurion detachments list one compulsory core and auxilary selection (ie. a demi-company + deathwing redemption force in this instance), with the ability to expand. If decurion formations can be taken by themselves in a legal army then I'm officially overwhelmed by this whole detachment/decurion/formation crap and have no notion of up or down anymore.

Ultimately the codex needs to be released/leaked and a real inspection of options made.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm pretty lost too. Is the old way of building armies completely out? The old FOC set up.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It isn't, but a lot (pretty much all if I'm not mistaken) of FOC swaps have been removed in favour of detachments and formations. A combined arms detachment won't help if certain HQs don't unlock DW/RW as troops.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> It isn't, but a lot (pretty much all if I'm not mistaken) of FOC swaps have been removed in favour of detachments and formations. A combined arms detachment won't help if certain HQs don't unlock DW/RW as troops.


Right, well, we saw it in the SM codex, so perhaps in addition to these formation, the old swaps will still exist, maybe even improved by removing the Belial/sammael tax, in favor of a biker captain/libby/chaplain, and termie libby/captain/chaplain


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Indeed. In the best selling book, they didn't nullify a build. 

How many other FOC swaps have survived? 

I might still be upset about my BA assault marines even though I like the new book. Not that they were a FOC swap, just....GW.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Indeed. In the best selling book, they didn't nullify a build.
> 
> How many other FOC swaps have survived?
> 
> I might still be upset about my BA assault marines even though I like the new book.


SM is the only one I know, but aside from the cult marine swaps, the DW and RW are the most popular/famous ones. I mean, they're arguable the hallmarks of the DA codex. I run an all DW army too, footslogging at that. I will be disappointed if we have to jump through hoops or unnecessary corners to get an all DW army.

Also, these screen grabs look like they're from White Dwarf, am I right? Maybe the codex has an expanded version of all this that allows for RW and DW armies.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

If you look closely you can add veterans to the demi company,very cool. Also, although I'll need my opponents permission first I'm gonna get a mortis pattern dread, it will be a trade of because they come in units of one and have lower number of attacks but they got two twinlinked, skyfire, interceptor lascannons so they're advantaged in some ways and disadvantaged in others.

Edit: just noticed you can take RW attack bike squadrons, super cool, although it appears there's no way of taking Black Knights, bummer.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> If decurion formations can be taken by themselves in a legal army then I'm officially overwhelmed by this whole detachment/decurion/formation crap and have no notion of up or down anymore.


They can. Each 7th ed book since Necrons includes a bunch of formations. It also contains an alternative way to bring those formations (as a Combi-Detachment) which gives you extra bonuses, but there's nothing stopping you from bringing the formations in the Codex as you would any other formation. You can bring a Combined Arms Detachment + Deathwing Redemption Force etc.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The missing link is learning WHICH of these are real formations. The DW Redemption Force is I'd say 99% a stand alone formation. So is the Silence flier squadron. The Hammer of Caliban is probably formation also. Other than that... most of what I see here is probably nothing but add ons for the Demi-Company.

The DW Redemption Force is a lot like the WraithHost for Iyanden. ALMOST an army.

Ravenwing doesn't have that. yet.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If the formation has a name, 99% chance it's a standalone formation.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

If my memory from when the eldar codex was circulating is correct there were a couple that weren't field able independently. I'd be willing to bet the inner circle one, which is just on character cant be taken outside the Lion's Blade detachment.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> If the formation has a name, 99% chance it's a standalone formation.


Wraith-Construct.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> They can.


Mind: blown.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Mind: blown.


And _THAT _ is why I'm so against Unbound. Every single formation is an option for every army, technically. My Eldar army is a Combined Arms Detachment with the Crimson Death and the Aspect Host, without using the Craftworld Warhost.

In my Thousand Sons army, I'm considering adding a Judicator Batallion from the Necron Decurion. It's totally legal, because it's a Formation Datasheet (3 skulls inside a broken circle).

What you can't do is add a one-off item that is a special benefit of the 'Decurion'. For instance, the Craftworld Warhost lets Eldar take half a dozen Wraithknights if they wanted, while a standard FOC restricts one Lord of War. But that's a specific option for the Warhost, and NOT a formation, so no one else can do it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Wraith-Construct.


Pedant 

Demi-Company, Ravenwing Attack Squadron, Ravenwing Support Squadron, Ravenwing Silence Squadron, Hammer of Caliban and Deathwing Redemption Force will all be standalone, is my prediction. 10th Company Support probably not given that it's minimum 1 unit.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

It was the most obvious and highest-profile option.

Ravenwing Support Squadron is only ONE model. It won't be a formation. In fact, it's what the FA slot used to be called. I'm also not sold on the Attack Squadron. Again, why ever take the FA (maybe Troops) slot, which is a bikes + speeder, if you can just run Formations?

I agree on the others, however.

Right now, since you can't take Sammael, or for that matter any HQ on a bike to go with any Ravenwing units....


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

In other news, on the New Zealand GW site, the Demi Company, the Redemption Force, and the Song of Silence are being sold as web bundles for pre-order, but nothing else is.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Xabre said:


> In other news, on the New Zealand GW site, the Demi Company, the Redemption Force, and the Song of Silence are being sold as web bundles for pre-order, but nothing else is.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Nordicus said:


> I beg to differ.


I was referring to FORMATIONS, which is what we were talking about just above. I would hope that a codex goes without saying.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> It was the most obvious and highest-profile option.
> 
> Ravenwing Support Squadron is only ONE model. It won't be a formation. In fact, it's what the FA slot used to be called. I'm also not sold on the Attack Squadron. Again, why ever take the FA (maybe Troops) slot, which is a bikes + speeder, if you can just run Formations?
> 
> I agree on the others, however.


Huh, must've misread those, I thought Attack Squadron was Bikes _and_ Land Speeders (the Attack Squadron in the Codex, at least at present, doesn't _have_ to include a Land Speeder), and the Support Squadron was Land Speeders _and_ one of the specialist Land Speeders, but perhaps not.

'Why bring the regular units instead of the CAD equivalent' is basically true of all formations... hell, with Space Marines they even started making psuedo-formations out of regular unit selections (bring 3 Predators, get Tank Hunter and Monster Hunter etc.).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> And THAT is why I'm so against Unbound.


I'm going to start only posting unbound lists and tagging you in every one for your opinion on the topic (which we all already know) :laugh:

On topic and out of pure speculation, check out this image of the DW formation:










Is that a sergeant with lightning claws I see in the background?!?! I could really use them not having to take the stormbolter/power sword combo.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Is that a sergeant with lightning claws I see in the background?!?! I could really use them not having to take the stormbolter/power sword combo.


It certainly looks like it, which would be darn diddly handy and also make sense in the fluff, rather than all DW Sergeants leading their Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield-toting squad into battle with a Storm Bolter.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> Huh, must've misread those, I thought Attack Squadron was Bikes _and_ Land Speeders (the Attack Squadron in the Codex, at least at present, doesn't _have_ to include a Land Speeder), and the Support Squadron was Land Speeders _and_ one of the specialist Land Speeders, but perhaps not.


It was, but I feel it's not enough to make it worth it's own formation. It may be that the new RW Attack squadron is one Attack Bike 3 w/ bikes, Or 1 Speeder at 3 bikes, or both at 6 bikes, or...

I just don't feel that 1 squad of bikes and one speeder is enough to warrant a formation. As for the support squadron, they may have changed it now so you can take Vengeance as one of the options (which means it's FA), or it's just a 'pick one'.

I honestly feel that it's just something to say 'here, pick these two things, if you want bikes so badly'. I can only hope that DA will get a Ravenwing Formation, kind of like Blood Angels got the Archangel formation. Just start with 2 FA and an HQ on bike, and add up to 65 more FA choices.

@ntaw - do it! I can make a game of it, using only bound stuff to try and match your Unbounds.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

This looks like it would be pretty easy to convert to be a chaplain for other chapters.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just noticed the DA book is the same price as the SM one, and both are $10 more than the BA or SW books. With content, comes cost.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> I just don't feel that 1 squad of bikes and one speeder is enough to warrant a formation. As for the support squadron, they may have changed it now so you can take Vengeance as one of the options (which means it's FA), or it's just a 'pick one'.


Oh, I don't know - 2 Stalkers and a Hunter is a formation, 3 squads of Scouts is a Formation, a Techmarine and any 3 tanks is a formation. Not all Formations have to be huge and expensive. I mean, it's hard to get a good one for less than 500pts or so, but that's after upgrades.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Just relaying a bunch of rumors, but...



> PFG is gone and bikes are missing from the special issue wargear list. There is a bunch of other stuff missing from that list too, but I never used them, Porta-racks and the like. Belial getting the extra attack is nice. It always bothered me that one of the best fighters in the Imperium had the standard Captain stat line. Sacred Standards are 35 pts across the board. Foe smiter and Monster slayer are down 5 pts, Mace of Redemption and Lion's roar are the same. Shroud of heroes dropped 40 pts ohmy.png There is also a new relic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> DW knights got even better with ap3 maces rather than ap4? Middle finger to any other space marine player.
> 
> Deathwing rule replaces Inner Circle, grants Fearless and Hatred (CSM).
> 
> ...





> Psychic Powers:
> 
> Primaris - Mind Worm - WC1 focussed witch fire, 12" S6 AP2 Assault 1, Ignores Cover, if model takes an unsaved wound then -3 BS/WS/I/Ld for rest of game
> 
> ...


Snagged from here


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So there'd a dieseled Psychic Shriek and a version of Unleash Rage for an army that doesn't have the Rage rule scattered about, not to mention a sweet primaris power. My terminator librarian that was yet unpainted just found his colours.

I'm saddened to see that a 100% DW reserve army might not be possible.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure on the details but I also read stuff about units within 24" of a unit getting charged being able to fire overwatch -- INCLUDING VEHICLES. This could be part of a formation. Also, I think all DA units with Grim Resolve overwatch at BS2 in addition to being stubborn. Something or other allows them to overwatch at full BS.

Really sick of this overwatch bullshit, but from an outsider's perspective it seems like DA got buffed.

Warlord Traits:

WARLORD TRAITS
1 The Hunt: Warlord has Precision Shots and Ignores Cover

2 Courage of the First Legion: 12" Fearless bubble for DA units

3 For the Lion! Warlord and unit has Furious Charge

4 Brilliant Planning: While Warlord is on battlefield, may modify Reserve Rolls by 1 after the roll

5 Rapid Maneuver: +3" to Flat-Out, Turbo-boost, Run, AND CHARGE MOVES

6 Hold At All Costs: Warlord and unit has FnP within 3" of an Objective


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So whats next weeks pre order then?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From what I've seen, there's almost no kits for release after the Interrogator Chaplain. DA got all of their new kits last release. They don't need new Devs for the Grav Cannons, because of the upgrade kit release for existing Devestators.

I think the veterans were a new kit?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A week without a release? Inconceavable !


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Warseer had some rumour about a warhammer remembrance book


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> A week without a release? Inconceavable !


:laugh: now I wanna watch that movie.

Honestly GW could pack a couple demi-company formations into a WD for BA and SW that are half as useful as the ones DA and SM just got and I'd be happy. BA has a demi-company out of the shield of baal book, but it's literally the same rules as a baal strike force detachment and therefore really confusing why anyone would bother with it when they could take whatever they want and have the exact same buffs.

Fingers crossed this wargear list for terminators applies to DW sergeants (though very likely it only applies to TDA equipped HQs):










...and you'll love this shit right here. Blue Tide, meet (a darker, more repentant) Green Tide.










Grim Resolve looks like it gets an added bonus of "oh, you think you're charging us do you?" as a decurion. Fun stuff for those who play the green wing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

@ntaw I do not mean to pry, but you don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: @bitsandkits, who do you think I am?! I mean, it's father's day and all...but...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Grav Cannons are confirmed for Devastators in the White Dwarf. Overwatching BS4 Grav Cannons, please.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Warseer had some rumour about a warhammer remembrance book


Class. :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Class. :laugh:


Needles to say, Warseer is freaking out.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there a special rule for duel-wielding Thunder hammers, that I have missed?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Is there a special rule for duel-wielding Thunder hammers, that I have missed?


You get +1 attack for 2 Specialist Weapons and the Rule Of Cool, which makes the model with the rule into a Cool Guy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

> Deathwing Knights are AP3 base. Smite changed to basically a smash attack, convert all attacks to 1 str X2 ap 2 attack, but no longer one use only. Knight Masters Flail gained fleshbane.
> 
> All Ravenwing units reroll failed jink saves. That’s all bikes, speeders, and jets
> 
> ...


So far, so good. I can dig it. Rad grenades I'll keep getting out of the Inquisition codex anyway...until it gets changed there too.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That is amazing news for us DW guys


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, there was a similar points drop for SM terminators and then swapping to TH/SS put them right back to the same 225 mark. Here's hoping that doesn't happen with the DW!


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Everything looks quite good, I am sad to see PFG and Porta Rack go I used them frequently and had fun with those teleportations and blind tests. Deathwing Knight's look great, but I dont get why there is no full DW reserve force anymore.
Also do we get to keep skilled rider and hit and run on rw bikers? 
And for me most importantly do we get the land raider,predator,whirlwind,vindicator formations from the SM book? If we don't can we just take a formation without allies?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Stormxlr said:


> And for me most importantly do we get the land raider,predator,whirlwind,vindicator formations from the SM book? If we don't can we just take a formation without allies?


The indestructible Land Raiders were a Formation, so that's a yes. But the other tanks were a no, because that was a unit to be purchased directly out of their codex.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

you can take any formation from any codex and its still battlforged army, but they cant be part of our decurion. Also got WD today and they mention DW and RW strike force detachments so RW/DW only and doublwing armies are still a thing for anyone who was


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

worried, but once again these are separate from the lion's blade detachment


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just caught up on this thread, and it looks like this is a rather underwhelming release. I know they got a shit ton of new kits on their last release, and there's a tac squad in the DV box, but if I was a DA player I'd be very disappointed if that chappie was all that was new. Hopefully there'll be something next week to back him up.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Xabre said:


> The indestructible Land Raiders were a Formation, so that's a yes. But the other tanks were a no, because that was a unit to be purchased directly out of their codex.


What do you mean purchased directly out of their codex? 


tu_shan82 said:


> worried, but once again these are separate from the lion's blade detachment


so they wont include this iconic SM formations that EVERY chapter has just to provide C:SM with some unique flavor or "force" people to purchase c:sm



Khorne's Fist said:


> I just caught up on this thread, and it looks like this is a rather underwhelming release. I know they got a shit ton of new kits on their last release, and there's a tac squad in the DV box, but if I was a DA player I'd be very disappointed if that chappie was all that was new. Hopefully there'll be something next week to back him up.


Well what new release do we actually need? A BA esque tactical squad would be nice since DV one is just a snap together. But we already have a DA veteran kit and upgrade sprues which mix in very well with any sm infantry kit. So the only thing left is to come up with some new units.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I just caught up on this thread, and it looks like this is a rather underwhelming release. I know they got a shit ton of new kits on their last release, and there's a tac squad in the DV box, but if I was a DA player I'd be very disappointed if that chappie was all that was new. Hopefully there'll be something next week to back him up.


im getting the feeling next week is empty in anticipation of age of sigmar, but yes i agree it does feel like we have been cheated, though to be fair that has kinda been the flavour of recent codex releases, "here is a book and a few meager blister packs" i suppose that could be the price of getting admech,knights and harlies. But honestly they could have redone the basic dread and slapped in a mortis pattern in the box, or the razorback to include all variants, a chapter specific tactical squad, recut the terminator sprue so they dont look so dated.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/06/dark-angels-hq-rumors.html

Good news for Deathwing players


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

As a Dark Angels Advocate I love the changes so far! Might even get the Ravenwing Silence Squadron, since the Fisher Price _"Ravenwing's first missile" _are now truly worthy of Blacksword Missile as a name.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Needles to say, Warseer is freaking out.


This amuses me greatly :laugh:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Ravenwing is now a Formation. I'm staring at a screen shot on my phone while I type on my computer.

1-3 HQ
2-12 Fast
0-1 Elite
0-3 Heavy.

Since I can't read german, that's all you're getting at of me.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

via SpikeyBits:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking solid - it's a shame Deathwing are still horribly overpriced, but the DWK are super-nice now and they have a lot of cool stuff going for them other than Terminators.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Those two together can make a REALLY good RavenDeath force. I approve. Very in your face, by charging up with the Ravenwingand dropping the Deathwing right down on people. I think there was something else about telehomers.... So that makes me a bit happy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Colour me unimpressed with 'summoned to war' for the DW. Since I will never own any RW squads of any ilk this detachment is less than appealing. It'll be cool for people who have gone hard with their DA collections for sure, but for those who only play terminators...ah well I guess (and no, I'm not switching to GK just to play terminators. DW are what got me into the game as a kid playing Space Hulk and I'm out of compromise for GW).

Not to mention Mortis dreads are out for air support since 'units of Venerable Dreadnoughts may only include one model, and must be given a drop pod' and 'all units from this detachment must start in reserve'. Plus the Deathwing Redemption Force limits us to only taking Venerable dreadnoughts (unless Mortis becomes an in-codex upgrade for Venerables, which would be pretty awesome though still less than usable out of a Drop Pod).

I am having serious concerns about whether or not I'm going to still play DW after this book drops, only because I'm getting sick of GW fucking with my army compositions.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Im a dedicated DW player and I'm not liking this restrictions on rules. I use a lot of FW units in my DW force like Chaplain/Mortis /Siege/ dreads, Contemptors, a lot of LR variants. And if the rules have precise rule wording (e.g force must contain venerable dread(not any other variant) it makes it hard for me to use my army....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Angels get hugely improved with an extremely strong overall Command Benefit for their combi-detachment as well as good formations and huge unit improvements...

And every single person complains.

Never change, Dark Angels players :wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've stated repeatedly that I play Deathwing, not full Dark Angels. For sure the whole army got swanky bonuses...it just doesn't look like my collection will ever hit the tabletop 'as-is' again.

Considering how well I took the BA codex I'm up for some bitching anyway :laugh:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Not to mention Mortis dreads are out for air support since 'units of Venerable Dreadnoughts may only include one model, and must be given a drop pod' and 'all units from this detachment must start in reserve'. Plus the Deathwing Redemption Force limits us to only taking Venerable dreadnoughts (unless Mortis becomes an in-codex upgrade for Venerables, which would be pretty awesome though still less than usable out of a Drop Pod).


RAW, nothing stops you from not running Mortis... but they have to stay off the board and walk in from the back. It's still an Elite choice, right?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Stormxlr said:


> Im a dedicated DW player and I'm not liking this restrictions on rules. I use a lot of FW units in my DW force like Chaplain/Mortis /Siege/ dreads, Contemptors, a lot of LR variants. And if the rules have precise rule wording (e.g force must contain venerable dread(not any other variant) it makes it hard for me to use my army....


It says that a Ven must start in a drop pod. anything else in reserve just walks on the board from the board edge.

Right?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo @Xabre, people take Mortis so they have interceptor/skyfire on the table T2 when enemy Fliers start coming on. Not T3 after they walk on like dolts late to the fight on T2.

Pile that on with no Ravenwing and you have a less than hospitable situation for -all DW armies-, where I will now (potentially, anyway) be rolling for my Reserves. DA armies in general should have no complaints.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Yo @Xabre, people take Mortis so they have interceptor/skyfire on the table T2 when enemy Fliers start coming on. Not T3 after they walk on like dolts late to the fight on T2.
> 
> Pile that on with no Ravenwing and you have a less than hospitable situation for -all DW armies-, where I will now (potentially, anyway) be rolling for my Reserves. DA armies in general should have no complaints.


It's a Formation, not a master detachment, so you could always another CAD or something.

Plus they have a flier formation now.

Honestly, EVERY new codex has been unfriendly to FW.

Edit: Found it. This one's for you @MidnightSun: Ravenwing Attack Formation. 1 Bike or Attack Bike squad + one Landspeeder or Vengeance. If the Speeder hits a target, the bikes are +1 BS against that target. Squad also gets a 12" teleport homer for models with the Deathwing rule if they started the turn on the board.


I think my favorite is the Ravenwing Support Squadron. It's pretty powerful, I think. 3 Speeders + either a Vengeance or Darkshroud. The whole bunch get Grim Resolve (overwatch on BS3 or full BS in a Lion's Blade), Interceptor and Strafing Run. And they can overwatch for any friend Ravenwing model within 24" that gets charged, though only 6" for Wall of Death.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> so you could always another CAD or something


I appreciate you being proactive my friend, but if I had the models or intention of buying/building/painting the models I'd be there already (and fucking stoked about it). I also can't add Mortis to a BA detachment and don't play vanilla SM or the 'green wing'.



Xabre said:


> Honestly, EVERY new codex has been unfriendly to FW.


Since we're being honest, every single release for 7th has fucked my collections. There's the Mephrit Detachment (thankfully I...found...a copy of SoB:Exterminatus) for my 'Crons which saved me from having to buy tomb blades on top of the codex just to get a characterful buff to my reanimation protocols, there's all of the tactical marines I was going to paint yellow for Imperial Fists that are now red because the BA dex is what it is (not to mention the numerous FOC changes the book brought), and now I have (potentially anyway) useless green dreadnoughts that I spent way too long painting after finding the twin weapon loadouts online for after nabbing up some AoBR models and 20-30 terminators that would -love- to have air support without buying a new formation's worth of models (I don't buy models based on rules, I gotta like them and at least kind of be interested in painting them) on top of the new codex.

Pointless Venting, I know. It's a thread. I'll stop if you stop trying to cheer me up about it :laugh:

Anyway, here's some shit from BoLS:



> Sad news, Deathwing Assault is no longer a ‘special rule’ or on turn one, is now restricted to the formation, and occurs on turns 2,3,4.


:alcoholic:


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Might just keep playing 6th ed DW if i cant alpha strike without Ravenwing,can't field Dreadnought/LR variants in the same Detachment, don't have ObjSec.
Also Strike Force Ultra from SM book can all deep strike turn one, why the hell DW cant do it ? We were strike force ultra before Girlyman thought of it.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I think what's going on here is simply that they're trying to make things different. See, every time a codex comes out, people whine 'why can't my army have this?', so they're changing it. I really feel that they're making Deathwing (and really, all Dark Angels) a 'take and hold' army. It explains why their bonus is overwatch. You send Ravenwing in early, using their strength as scouts to rush ahead, and on turn 2 (or 3, or whenever you feel like it after you're tactically in position), you bring down terminators that simply WILL NOT BE MOVED. Shield wall. Full BS Overwatch. FLYING VINDICATORS. 

Let the smurfs drop in blindly turn 1. The Dark Angels are now firmly set up as the army that uses their strengths. One squad scouts, the other supports. The Dark Angels have become a very powerful synergy army, rather than three distinct playstyles.

Now, with that said, so @ntaw doesn't feel like I'm throwing around too many rainbows and rending unicorns, I do think it's unfair that Ravenwing can be played on its own and Deathwing can't.

I do have ONE suggestion for you though, @ntaw. Run a Landraider Spearhead with your Deathwing. Because I _dare _them to move three indestructable Godhammers off the table while you're waiting for turn 2.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent you a message about it, @Xabre. I'm self enforcing less off-topic thread discussion in my own posts...been feeling a little too bitchy about the last slew of releases and how GW is seemingly trying to one up itself.

Here's some new stuff for the DA:



> Grim Resolve now gives stubborn and bs2 overwatch.
> 
> Inner Circle replaced by Deathwing rule. Grants Fearless and Hatred (Chaos Space Marines)
> 
> ...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard that Grim Resolve is BS3. But I haven't seen it in text, so I don't know. However, the Lion's Blade (the Gladius) gives full BS Overwatch in that detachment.

I'm kind of excited about the flier revamp. The Nephilim is now a flying vidicator. S10 AP2 18", and if you roll doubles on the scatter it's a Vortex. BigBaddaBoom. Dark Talon missiles are now S7 and have Missile Lock again, so you can reroll misses. Oh, and I think Strafing Run?

Still love the speeders more than anything else. But I've always been a Ravenwing person more than Deathwing; I think they did better in the end.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> I heard that Grim Resolve is BS3.


It's BS2 in text from what I gather.

....and the gathering is good :security:


----------

